# Summer Special: Top 10 Heaviest Fighters in MMA



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

> Something that the summer does to people is make them bigger. They eat at family gatherings, barbecues, and eating at various social gatherings. They gain some weight and have to work it off. While the desired body for a MMA fighter is athletic, there have been large people who have participated in the sport. For that reason we will be looking at the top 10 heaviest fighters in MMA.
> 
> Because of how many large people there have been over the years, here are a few honorable mentions:
> 
> ...


http://mma-freak.com/opinion/summer-special-top-10-heaviest-fighters-in-mma/


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Like this top 10. No idea Emmanuel Yarborough weighed at nearly 900lbs!!! Thats some crazy shit right there. Wouldn't have put him abouve 600lbs when he fought in UFC.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Dr Gonzo said:


> Like this top 10. *No idea Emmanuel Yarborough weighed at nearly 900lbs!!!* Thats some crazy shit right there. Wouldn't have put him abouve 600lbs when he fought in UFC.


Put that into perspective. That's more than 6 (SIX!) times Demitrious Johnson!


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Voiceless said:


> Put that into perspective. That's more than 6 (SIX!) times Demitrious Johnson!


I bet Yarborough has some Mighty Mouse type charcter running around inside him. Made a little home in his belly. Wears a night cap and reads a book by candlelight at night times. Feeds of the skeletal remains of Yarboroughs meals during the day. What a life to lead.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Actually you aren't wrong when you say he was around 600 pounds when he fought in the UFC. He was 600 at UFC 3, then the next year he won the Amateur Sumo World Championships, and inbetween that time and when he fought again at Shooto he gained the additional weight. I'm still amused that his only win came by smothering.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Dr Gonzo said:


> I bet Yarborough has some Mighty Mouse type charcter running around inside him. Made a little home in his belly. Wears a night cap and reads a book by candlelight at night times. Feeds of the skeletal remains of Yarboroughs meals during the day. What a life to lead.


You mean, Men in Black like¿



kantowrestler said:


> Actually you aren't wrong when you say he was around 600 pounds when he fought in the UFC. He was 600 at UFC 3, then the next year he won the Amateur Sumo World Championships, and inbetween that time and when he fought again at Shooto he gained the additional weight. I'm still amused that his only win came by smothering.


Yeah, that must be one of the most humiliating losses you can have


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah it's honestly pretty funny to watch as he literally swallows him up. Then he tries to do it again in his last match before the guy basically does what Keith Hackney did. Beat him up.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

For some reason when I think about all the old MMA fights that fight with Keith Hackney still rings very clearly in my mind. It's been awhile, but if I recall he grabs Keith and thrusts him out of the cage...first time I seen that. Then Keith does his Kenpo side kicks to Emanuel's abdomen which had NO EFFECT. Then those hammer fists came and that was it for that humongous sumo fighter. In fact Keith broke his hand...ahah! 

A nice lil throwback. Sad to see Akebono fall by the way side though. He was a highly respected sumo wrestler. To me sumo wrestling is still one of the strangest art forms.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Was thinking BEAST MODE might make an appearance...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I probably should have but I couldn't find his current weight so I left him out. My question with this video is who is filming? Also he has really slid considering he's on a four fight loosing streak.


----------

